# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  متابعة مستمرة  لشفرة الباقة البلغارية Bulsatcom

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته --------------------------------------- متابعة مستمرة  لشفرة الباقة البلغارية Bulsatcom --------------------- اسم الباقة Bulsatcom ----------------- النظام *Irdeto2* ----------------- الترددات  12688     H   30000  12565     H   30000  12524     H   30000         ------------------------------ القمر والاتجاه  Hellas Sat 2 @ 39° East ------------------------------  الشفرة الشغالة البروفايدر:060400   الاندكس : 04    E31A2DE00121386236D3641FD152D4B4  ---------------------------------------   الشفرة القادمة  البروفايدر:060400   الاندكس : 06   DB88B668A980CDBBCD8B06CE49A0BA6B ------------------------------------------  سيتم  ان شاء الله تحديث الشفرة باستمرار فور صدورها

----------


## Fannan1

```
 الشفرة الشغالةdb88b668a980cdbbcd8b06ce49a0ba6b            الشفرة القادمة731bb81185609cfa22f8b039c253e3bd 
  
```

----------


## Fannan1

** 

```
 الشفرة الشغالة  الاندكس  04731bb81185609cfa22f8b039c253e3bdالشفرة القادمة  الاندكس  06  eae5561133b2e62c83ef54bf3d0af14b 
  
```

----------

